# Gianna Jessen's Testimony



## JM (Oct 18, 2008)

[video=youtube;kPF1FhCMPuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPF1FhCMPuQ[/video]

[video=youtube;k8B1nKGIAeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8B1nKGIAeg[/video]

Radical Womanhood: Abortion: The Strong Define the Rights of the Weak


----------

